# gentoo 2004.1  problème au demarrage

## homer00

Bonjour tout le monde !

je suis nouveau sur ce forum  :Very Happy:  , j' aimerai beaucoup me mettre à gentoo

mais j' ai un problème; au demarrage j' ai ce message d' erreur:

mount: Mounting /dev/hda8 /newroot failed: invalid argument 

Could not mount specified root, try again 

The root block device is unspecified or not detected 

Please specify a device to boot, or 'shell' for a shell... 

boot() ::

et apres ça je ne peut plus rien faire à part utiliser window$ !

j' en suis à ma deuxième installation avec le noyeau 2.4.26, j' ai compilé le noyeau manuellement et avec genkernel et dans les 2 cas j' ai le même problème,

SVP aidez moi! dites moi comment vous avez installé votre gentoo en detail

Merci d' avance

----------

## yoyo

Tout d'abord, bienvenue à toi !    :Wink: 

Peux-tu poster ton fstab et ton grub.conf ?? (pour cela, tu démarres sur le LiveCD et tu montes tes partitions comme indiqué dans le manuel).

Enjoy !

----------

## homer00

mon grub.conf ne semble pas poser de problèmes mais le voici:

timeout=10

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splashimage.xmp.gz

title=gentoo

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda8

initrd (hd0,7)/boot/initrd-.4.26-gentoo-r3

title= XP

root (hd0,1)

chainloader +1

---------------------------------------------------------------

mon fstab:

/dev/BOOT                       /boot               ext2                  noauto,noatime        1 1

/dev/hda8                         /                        xfs                   noatime                       0 0

/dev/hda9                         swap               swap               sw                                 0 0

/dev/cdrom                      /mnt/cdrom    iso9660          noauto,ro                   0 0

proc                                   /proc                proc                 defaults                      0 0

/dev/shm                         /dev/shm         tmpfs              defaults                      0 0

----------

## ptitfluff

Salut,

euhhh j'suis pas sur .... mais .... pourquoi y'a un /dev/BOOT dans ton fstab ? Tu veux p'tre dire : /dev/hd8

Ensuite : J'suis vraiment, alors vraiment pas sur que ce soit la solution ...

----------

## Saigneur

/dev/BOOT c'est ce qu'il y a dans la doc. Y'a aussi /dev/SWAP, et un autre.

Je pense qu'il faut le remplacer par le /dev/hda8

Mais dans le fstab, on voit " /dev/hda8 / xfs noatime 0 0 ". Je suppose que monsieur s'est trompé dans la numérotation de ses partitions dans grub.conf.

Attention ! Dans Grub, le numérotage des partitions commence à 0, contrairement aux partitions dans /dev.

Tu peux nous poster ce que tu as dans fdisk quand tu fais la commande "p" ?

----------

## homer00

fdisk -p !!!?

je connais pas cette commande

attends j' essaie...

non ça donne rien, -l non plus

sinon j' ai mis en commentaire /dev/BOOT ....

mais toujours la meme chose.

sinon non je ne me suis pas trompé pour grub, hda8 est bien ma partition racine (/) et ça boote quand-même sur gentoo mais c' est  au demarrage, dans la console que ça plante

----------

## DuF

Bienvenue à toi.

Mais n'oublies pas d'accorder ton titre de sujet comme indiqué dans le thread suivant : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Merci.

----------

## yoyo

Re,

Tout d'abord, va faire un tour vers ce thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Ensuite, je ne vois pas le rapport entre ton fstab, ton grub.conf et le "Mounting /dev/hda4" de ton premier post ... En effet, si tu as des partitions logiques (dont le numéro est >= 5) alors tu as une partition étendue; ce qui signifie (en général) qu'il n'y a pas de hda4 (par défaut la partition étendue occupe tout l'espace restant).

Donnes-nous le partitionnement que tu as fait : toutes tes partitions (hdax) et tous tes points de montage (/, /boot etc.) ainsi que les systèmes de fichiers correspondants (ext3, reiserfs, xfs etc.).

Normalement, la commande fdisk DOIT te donner ton plan de partitionnement : boot sur le LiveCD, fdisk /dev/hda, puis p ...

EDIT : grillé pour le formatage du titre ... Merci DuF ...   :Wink: 

----------

## homer00

desolé pour le choix du titre j' ai pas fait gaffe!

sinon voila ma table des partition (j' ai pas mis les cylindres et les blocs) :

/dev/hda1                                 b       fat32

/dev/hda2      *                         7       ntfs

/dev/hda3                                 5       extended

/dev/hda5                                 b       fat32

/dev/hda6                                 b       fat32

/dev/hda7                                 b       fat32

/dev/hda8                                 83     linux                              /

/dev/hda9                                 82     swap

/dev/hda10     *                        83     linux                              /home

---------------------------------------------------------

sinon (oups! boulette!) Meci à yoyo de me faire remarquer à l' etape mount:

c' est mounting /dev/hda8 /newroot    (pour /dev/hda4 c' etait à ma premiere tentatived' install) mais ce que je ne saispas c' est à qoi correspond /newroot ?

faut-il que je le crée dans fstab?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *homer00 wrote:*   

> desolé pour le choix du titre j' ai pas fait gaffe!

 

Tu peux toujours editer ton 1er post et le modifier !  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Bon, tu n'as pas de partition dédiée à /boot : ton grub.conf est donc correct.

Passons au fstab : tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme ça :

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda8 / xfs noatime 0 0
> 
> /dev/hda9 swap swap sw 0 0
> 
> /dev/hda10 /home xfs noatime 0 0
> ...

 

SOUS RESERVE que tu aies formaté hda8 et hda10 ('/' et '/home') en 'xfs' (et bien sur hda9 en swap ...).

Est-ce bien le cas ??

Sinon, le reboot s'est-il bien passé ??

Si ce n'est pas le cas, (et d'après ton grub.conf) genkernel n'a pas du inclure le support du xfs dans le noyau : c'est a toi de le faire ... plus d'infos plus tard si besoin ...

Enjoy !

----------

## homer00

/ et /home sont bien en xfs

fstab c' est bon (j' ai mis en commentaite la ligne /dev/BOOT)

mais rien à faire j' ai toujours le meme message

mais a quoi correspond ' /newroot '  ?????????????????!!

----------

## bosozoku

Je ne vais pas beaucoup t'aider mais est ce que tu pourrais utiliser la balise [code] pour encadrer les fichiers fstab, gruc etc... Tu sélectionne le texte et appuis sur le bouton [code] et ça te le met automatiquement.

----------

## yoyo

 *homer00 wrote:*   

> / et /home sont bien en xfs

 OK, voyons la suite :

Que renvoie un 'grep XFS /usr/src/linux/.config' (ou plutôt 'grep XFS /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config' puisque tu es sur le livecd)??

 *homer00 wrote:*   

> mais a quoi correspond ' /newroot '  ?????????????????!!

 Comme il n'apparaît ni dans le grub.conf, ni dans le fstab, je ne peux rien affirmer ...

Amha, c'est de la sauce genkernel (+ ramfs + initrd) et je n'ai jamais utilisé genkernel ...

PS : n'oublie pas  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Tu peux toujours editer ton 1er post et le modifier !   

 

----------

## homer00

je vais peut être faire autre chose

----------

## homer00

No such file or directory

(en gros .config n' existe pas, je ne le vois pas non plus avec ls

----------

## kernelsensei

moi ce que je te conseille c'est de te faire un kernel a la main !

tu passeras peut etre plus de temps, mais de cette maniere tu apprends et normalement si tu ne t'es pas gouré, ca devrait booter !

[EDIT] tu peux editer le 1er post STP, merci [EDIT]

----------

## yoyo

Arf !!

Je viens de faire un tour sur le manuel d'installation section genkernel : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap4

On peut y lire :

 *Quote:*   

> Veuillez noter que si votre partition de démarrage utilise un autre système de fichiers que ext2 ou ext3, vous devrez peut-être compiler le support de celui-ci dans le noyau (donc pas comme module) avec la commande genkernel --menuconfig all.

 

Ta partition de démarrage est en xfs n'est-ce pas ??

Tu sais donc quoi faire (en plus de modifier le titre de ton post ...   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

EDIT : +1 pour faire le noyau à la main ...

----------

## scout

 *homer00 wrote:*   

> (en gros .config n' existe pas, je ne le vois pas non plus avec ls

 

à moins de l'avoir supprimé explicitement, ou d'avoir fait un make mrproper, il y est.

tu fais "ls -a" et ça affiche les fichiers dont le nom commence par un "." (euh désolé si tu connaissait déja ls -a, je ne connais pas ton niveau ...)

sinon comme le dit kernel_sensei tu peux encore modifier le titre du thread

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *homer00 wrote:*   desolé pour le choix du titre j' ai pas fait gaffe! Tu peux toujours editer ton 1er post et le modifier ! 

 

EDIT: cramé par kernel_sensei pour le rappel du titre, donc désolé pour le martelage publicitaire.

Sinon +1 pour le noyau à la main

----------

## sireyessire

et hop une ligne de vétéran:

alors

kernel à la main +1

modification de ton titre via l'appui sur le bouton éditer du premier post du thread: +1

----------

## homer00

 *Quote:*   

> j' en suis à ma deuxième installation avec le noyeau 2.4.26, j' ai compilé le noyeau manuellement et avec genkernel et dans les 2 cas j' ai le même problème,

 

 donc  je vais reesayer de compiler le noyeau manuellement encore et demain (je reprends le boulot, et en plus y' a le suspense des elections) je vous ferait part du resultat

PS: *Quote:*   

>  Sujet du message: gentoo 2004.1 problème au demarrage 

 

ben quoi?

----------

## kernelsensei

alert_change_titre.c

```
#include <unistd.h>

#include "forum.h"

int

main()

{

    int rappels = 0;

    while(rappels < 3)

    {

        if (bad_topic() == 1)

        {

            send_post("Change ton titre stp !\n");

            rappels++;

        }

        else

        {

            return 0;

        }

    }

    set_mode(mechant);

    take(shotgun);

    /* Then ? .... dunno ! */

    return 0;

}

```

Cherchez pas comprendre, je me fais un delire tout seul !

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> alert_change_titre.c
> 
> Cherchez pas comprendre, je me fais un delire tout seul !

 

+1

mais pour que ça soit plus portable il faudrait:

```

#include <stdlib.h>

#include <unistd.h>

#include <forum.h>

int

main()

{

    int rappels = 0;

    while(rappels < 3)

    {

        if (bad_topic() == 1)

        {

            send_post("Change ton titre stp !\n");

            rappels++;

        }

        else

        {

            return (EXIT_SUCCESS);

        }

    }

    set_mode(mechant);

    take(shotgun);

    fire_times(3);

    set_mode(ignore_thread);

    /* Then ? .... dunno ! */

    if(foutage_de_gueule !=0)

         ask_moderateur();

    return(EXIT_FAILURE);

}

```

on progresse  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## homer00

ça y est, j' ai recompilé mon kernel(make dep, make bzImage, make modules, make modules_install) 

j' ai bien configuré la rubrique 'filesystem' et support du xfs mais j' ai toujours le meme message !

svp je tiens vraiemment à installer une gentoo fonctionelle

----------

## sireyessire

 *homer00 wrote:*   

> svp je tiens vraiemment à installer une gentoo fonctionelle

 

oui mais nous on tient aussi très fort à nos règles de formatage de titre...  :Twisted Evil: 

sinon c un 2.4 ou un 2.6?

on attend toujours l'output de  'grep XFS /usr/src/linux/.config' (ou plutôt 'grep XFS /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config' puisque tu es sur le livecd)??

et tu as pas de /boot séparé, c'est ça?

----------

## jpwalker

Félicitation !   :Very Happy: 

Par contre regardes ici stp

Merci  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Oh !!! La méchante grillade !! Ca brule !!! Le post est vieux quand même  :Shocked:  1 ans joli !

[EDIT 2][OFF] Ce thread est une merveille !!

```
#include <stdlib.h>

#include <unistd.h>

#include <forum.h>

int

main()

{

    int rappels = 0;

    while(rappels < 3)

    {

        if (bad_topic() == 1)

        {

            send_post("Change ton titre stp !\n");

            rappels++;

        }

        else

        {

            return (EXIT_SUCCESS);

        }

    }

    set_mode(mechant);

    take(shotgun);

    fire_times(3);

    set_mode(ignore_thread);

    /* Then ? .... dunno ! */

    if(foutage_de_gueule !=0)

         ask_moderateur();

    return(EXIT_FAILURE);

} 
```

Mdr  :Laughing:  Je tiens vraiment à féliciter kernel_sensei et sireyesire, j'en rigole encore !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> Félicitation !  
> 
> Par contre regardes ici stp
> 
> Merci 
> ...

 

Va te recoucher là, ça va vraiment pas toi:

Posted: Wed Nov 03, 2004

LOL il date d'un an  :Laughing: 

[edit] oui on s'est bien marré avec kernel  :Wink:  mais il a toujours pas changer son titre   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jpwalker

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   Félicitation !  
> 
> Par contre regardes ici stp
> 
> Merci 
> ...

 

Oh la boulette ! Ooooh la boulette !! Ouais t'as raison, faut vraiment que j'aille me couché, lol  :Laughing: 

PS : pour le petit programme y a encore moyen de faire plus portable  :Laughing: 

----------

## homer00

Laissez tomber, c' est pas grave

je vais essayer de tout reprendre à 0 avec un nouveau format (j' ai posté un nouveau message) et si ça marche pas je crois que je vais laisser tomber gentoo (dommage  :Crying or Very sad:  )

merci quand meme

----------

## Trevoke

Oh non, laisse pas tomber, ce que tu fais au pire c'est que tu nous poses des questions a chaque etape (mais il faut absolument qu'on en sache autant que toi, cad hardware, quel kernel tu as lance sur le livecd, quelles options, quelle etape, etc etc etc. ..

----------

## kernelsensei

* kernel_sensei takes a shotgun .. uh, no ! ... a katana ...!

Et oui, c'est le mode mechant qui vient d'etre activé ...

----------

## rizlakid

Pfff, mais non!!

 :Very Happy: 

a la place de /dev/BOOT il te faut mettre le /dev sur le quel tu a ta partition /boot, par exemple /dev/hda1

(banane!)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *rizlakid wrote:*   

> Pfff, mais non!!
> 
> a la place de /dev/BOOT il te faut mettre le /dev sur le quel tu a ta partition /boot, par exemple /dev/hda1
> 
> (banane!)
> ...

 

La banane ici , c'est plutôt toi, lis le thread en entier avant de poster n'importe quoi, il a pas fait de partition /boot séparé!

et cette ligne est commentée dans son /etc/fstab

 :Razz: 

----------

